# MK4 steering wheel on a MK3 car?



## noodlesatf (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried every way of wording it as I could on the search, and no luck.
Can a MK4 wheel be installed in a MK3 car? I have a '96 GTI, and I really want one of the three spoke airbag wheels from the MK4 cars.


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: MK4 steering wheel on a MK3 car? (noodlesatf)*

use one from mk3.5 cabrio


----------



## h00pslayer90 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: MK4 steering wheel on a MK3 car? (cool white98)*

screw that i want a mk5 steering wheel on my mk3 jetta 96


----------



## noodlesatf (Jun 10, 2008)

So, what is different between the III and IV? Is the hub a different size? Is the airbag connector different?


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

not sure how old this is but...
YES - the MK4 steering wheel will fit perfectly in a MK3 - the only thing is you might lose your airbag if your mk3 had one and the turn signal stalk will not go back when you rotate your steering wheel...
I find it looks super key and do it on all my mk3s...


----------



## h00pslayer90 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (nitec)*

so can i fit a mk5 steering wheel on my jetta 3???? cause that would be awsome cause its alot more compact and doesnt blow up at you like the mk4 does like looking all bloaded and such. but as you were saying what do you mean the wiper control wont fit what do you do in this case? because i also may want to do this with a mk4 steering wheel if i cant get a mk5 to work


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

while this is just a "guess" i`m going to say you should have no problems fitting a mk5 on a mk3....haven't tried it though...
there are some nice MK4 steering wheels out there man (3 spoke R wheels and such) that will be mad key...
as for the stalk - you know when you have your turning signal on, you turn and reverse the steering wheel it does a little click and automatically turns off your turning signal?! that won't work anymore.....a bit annoying at first but get used to it very quick....also the horn is a different plug but you can just rewire the horn to a pushbutton somewhere on zie dash....
good luck...


----------



## noodlesatf (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your help guys! I wound up purchasing a Cabrio 3.5 wheel off someone in the classifieds. Now I just need to pick up an airbag, which is frighteningly more expensive than an MKIII airbag.










_Modified by noodlesatf at 11:09 AM 7-17-2008_


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have a MK4 bag
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3929869


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clod* »_I have a MK4 bag
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3929869

that will likely NOT fit on his wheel....


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: MK4 steering wheel on a MK3 car? (cool white98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cool white98* »_use one from mk3.5 cabrio

Why is this a better option than the Mk4 wheel? I too am interested in doing something like this on a Mk3.


----------



## hadaki (Sep 8, 2004)

MK4 steering on my MK3 VR6.








The three marking you given is not a correct point.Need to realigment againt.








Look at this my VR6 with MK4 three spoke steering, seat perfectly.
I remove this from MK4 steering


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (hadaki)*

Nice!


----------

